# The Lake Before Time



## AQViktor (28 Sep 2011)

Hi, everyone!

This is my first aquascape.

Tank size:50L
Filter: Tetra EX600 with original filter media
Lighting:10W(10000K)+20W(18000K)
Fertilization: Tetra Plant Planta min(2ml/day), Liqui Carbo(25drops/day)
Substrate: Sera Floredepot


front(01) by AQViktor, on Flickr


----------



## ejek (1 Oct 2011)

Welcome.

Like you, I'm pretty new around here. I haven't managed to put any photos up yet, but hopefully once I do they will look as nice as yours.

Cheers


----------



## steffish (19 Oct 2011)

I like it! This is great for a first plant tank.


----------

